

Show HN: Compact Conflict, a 13kB (gzipped) strategy game in HTML5+JS - krajzeg
http://wasyl.eu/games/compact-conflict/play.html

======
SPD-13
Really addicting!

However, the attack/defend mechanism seems pretty weighted toward slaughtering
the fuck out of all my soldiers no matter what the odds are.

------
sanemat
Simple but good strategic game! I enjoy this.

------
S4M
Pretty awesome! I like it.

